# A real cold smoker....  picture....



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2019)

I wish this was mine...  likewise the fish in it.....


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 22, 2019)

Thats just awesome!   Cold smoked food is great...unfortunately since I live in HELL...oh I mean South Florida....there is no cold smoking in my future anytime soon.


----------



## drdon (Jul 22, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I wish this was mine...  likewise the fish in it.....


Where is this? Might have to make a new friend!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2019)

Stan Zuray on the Nenanna river in Alaska..  He starred in a show "Life below zero"....


----------



## drdon (Jul 22, 2019)

I watch that show a lot, but never saw this setup. Closest one was the Jessie's (forgot his last name). I would think eating THAT much might get "old" after a while.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2019)

That picture is from the NEW episode.. A group of folks are making a special about Stan and his family and life on the river...  I donated to their production and get frequent updates...

I have never gotten tired of quality smoked salmon...   When I fished on a purse seiner in SE Alaska, my smoker was going 2-3 days /week....  I should have had my cholesterol checked during the fishing season...


----------



## drdon (Jul 22, 2019)

daveomak said:


> ..  I should have had my cholesterol checked during the fishing season...



Touche!


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 22, 2019)

I watch that, but I think the one he is on is Yukon Men. Good show...


daveomak said:


> Stan Zuray on the Nenanna river in Alaska..  He starred in a show "Life below zero"....


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2019)

YEP !!!  Old age is catching up... CRS from one day to the next...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 23, 2019)

I thought and said the same thing watching that show. " Eating Salmon all the time must get old..." Then my Wife shot me her...You're an Idiot...Look and reminded me I have eaten EGGS every morning and sometimes for Supper the same day, FOR YEARS!...JJ


----------



## drdon (Jul 23, 2019)

chef jimmyj Your wife must know my bad habit as well! Eggs done ANY way is a big vice of mine too! However to our defense, it is hard to eat "smoked salmon" very many different ways. But *daveomak *was right, their cholesterol level is probably way better!


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey breakfast for dinner is great sometimes....errr well anythime!!


----------

